# Shrimp tank Water flow?



## Hockiumguru (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey All,

What kind of water flow is recommended for a planted CRS/RCS 20g tank? 

I have been using just a sponge filter for several months now, however reproduction hasn't been that strong, and I'm running out of ideas as to what could be the cause. Might a lack of water flow be the problem?

I have an extra aquaclear HOB filter I am tempted to add (with sponge over intake) to see if it might in some way encourage increased reproduction/mortality.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Hockiumguru said:


> Hey All,
> 
> What kind of water flow is recommended for a planted CRS/RCS 20g tank?
> 
> ...


Dwarf shrimps don't require much flow at all nor do they produce much waste.

How often do you do water changes? Are there any deaths or problems or are they all healthy but your numbers aren't going up much as being your main/only problem?

If you want, find a tiny powerhead like a small rio pump and attach a aquaclear sponge so it can help you filter and prevent sucking your shrimps in.

There's some mix opinions about water changes, but try doing a 20-40% WC every week or two and see if it increases their productivity. Remember not to use hot water and keep your water temperature near the same as your tank, they are sensitive to temperature fluctuations.


----------



## Hockiumguru (Sep 3, 2008)

I do about a 25% wc every week, no strange deaths (other then when my DIY co2 reversed which resulted in the loss of 1/3 of my stock.) They just aren't reproducing, especially the CRS who have yet to produce any offspring.
I just switched over to some of gabe's shirakura in the hopes that would improve things - time will tell on that front.


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

What are your water parameters? CRS will slow reproduction dramatically in water that is to warm or to hard with PH over 7

I have continued success with CRS in water with temp of 70 to 72 and PH of 6.4 to 6.6 with soft water.


----------



## Hockiumguru (Sep 3, 2008)

Nitrates/Nitrites = 0 or very close
GH & KH are normal
temp = 72/73
PH - around 7, I use the test strips so its a guesstimate there. Perhaps i need to bring the PH down some - I don't currently run co2 in the tank, in part because the wpg is 0.75 tops (15w's over 20g, its an old bulb, so probably lower). Somehow Glosso can still survive and grow though, no idea how that works given it can be a demanding plant.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I use 55gal tanks and always use a bigger filter with more flow than required. I use a Ehiem 2217 for my tank instead of a 2215. Here in Japan many breeders use stronger filters than required. Im also thinking about using some Eheim http://page19.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/x62054974 to help make the water even cleaner, but in doing this the water flow will decrease slightly.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

lol its a nice looking picture but the rest is gibberish to me.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

The sub filter has no motor just connects to your main filter. Haha yeah Japanese is a tough language to read!


----------



## Arakkis (Dec 7, 2007)

I use a sponge on a AQ HOB with no problems, it does take time till the shrimp feel safe in the enviro before they will reproduce. Remember that the femal can only get pregnat after she sheds so keep an eye as to how many sheds you see. If it's low, I'd think about some iodine addition


----------



## Hockiumguru (Sep 3, 2008)

how does one go about adding iodine? I haven't seen much in the way of sheds (assumed they were fully grown, do they continue to shed their whole life?). Sometimes it can be hard though ebcause of how densely planted my tank is.


hey gabe, thanks again for the shirakura, it truely is like shrimp-crack.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah no problem I have a new shrimp crack to share on the PT in the coming days called Shirakura Special. Its a high quality food made for high grade shrimp.


----------



## lf11 (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you know what your phosphate level is? CRS won't breed much in anything over 3. My PH is 7.2 and they are starting to breed for me, only had them 2 months though, so I can't give a very experienced answer on that. Your temp. is fine. When you say GH and KH are normal what do you mean? Everyones it different, normal is hard to go by. Do you know what your ammonia levels are?

You can try feeding Hikari Crab Cuisine which has a form of iodine added to it. I use this just in case, but I never had a problem before adding it to diet, so we'll see. Some people suggest using the liquid iodine for reef tanks, I've never tried it myself, it's just what I've read before.


----------



## Hockiumguru (Sep 3, 2008)

Unsure about Phosphate or ammonia lvl's, I don't have a means to test those perameters.

Gabe, does your shirakura have any iodine in it?


----------



## Hockiumguru (Sep 3, 2008)

water parameters:
pH - 6.4 ish
dgh - 8.9 
kh - 5.6
Nitrates/Nitrites = 0


----------



## zoologist101 (Oct 4, 2008)

I am far from an expert on breeding CRS, but I have had some success. Nothing to disagree with about anything above, except the use of CO2. My tank is low tech. Apart from food, I don't add anything at all – except a small amount of 'Hayashi mineral powder' [old sea mud] once a month and, of course, the essential weekly water changes. ​ In a tank devoted to plants, I guess I would have to add all sorts of stuff like CO2, ferts, etc, but in a tank devoted to shrimp, I find that stability and simplicity work for me. And low tech does not mean poor plant growth, if you pick the right plants.









​


----------



## Hockiumguru (Sep 3, 2008)

did a massive cleaning of the filter the other day, and it improved teh waterflow noticeably in the tank - i'm hoping that helps the conditions out a bit.

i've been looking around for more accurate way to measure the parameters of my tank, and came across one of these:http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...Kits-Saltwater_Aquarium_Supplies~vendor~.html
are these what others frequently use to keep track of tank variables? I'm tired of using teh test strips and trying to guesstimate PH/Kh/Gh... will this test kit be as accurate as it suggests?

thanks again all for the responses.


----------



## Hockiumguru (Sep 3, 2008)

anyone have any insight to help me out here?


----------



## crownbomb (Aug 26, 2021)

only thing that really matters is gh kh and tds for breeding shrimp but 7ph is fine but also depends on which breeds of shrimp you have


----------

